# Great RING documentary ................



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

If you haven't seen it, check it out.
Very interesting.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I recommend this...
_
Sing Faster: The Stagehands Ring Cycle_


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

OMG I love this! Has made my day. I will be referring to this doc regularly as someone who hopes to sing one of the roles. Thanks Itullian!!!


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Eye of the Ring

^^^^ I have checked it out a few times over the years, very good to quickly learn the back story of how all the Ring story lines and characters are connected, other details about how things in the Ring were first created that is not easily learned by just reading libretto........

For instance, how was wotan's spear created? (watch the video all will be revealed)


----------

